# New little serra for ID...rhom?



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi all.

Well I posted a couple days ago that I'd be getting a new serra. He's finally here. I know its sometimes hard to tell at such a small size & all but I'm guessing Rhom. Am I wrong?

The 1st pic is taken without the flash. The 2nd & 3rd are with the flash. You can't see in the pics but he's also got a tinge of red on the anal fin.
So for the experts, here he is for ID'ing:







brian


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Too small for a proper ID... I can just tell you that is a Serrasalmus for sure


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

What a cutie! but too small for me to ID.


----------

